# My Puppy has Vaginitis.



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Last weekend I took my girl for her 1st service to the dealer, the vet told me everything is perfect but she has vaginitis which should disappear as soon she gets the 1st heat or I spayed her.

He told me this is perfectly normal for young female and I shouldn’t be worried about but I should consider Spayed her as soon as posible.
I will spayed her but I will wait until she reach sexual maturity, (Is a personal thing)
Is ok to leave her like that?
She doesn’t smell bad or anything, but she is kind of dirty aroud her parts like if she were having secretions.

Any Advice will be highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

whoa, took me a minute to figure out that "1st service to the dealer" part...)). i think you should spay her asap, what does everyone else here think??? how old is she, i love her name!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Personally, I find another vet! Surely this is uncomfortable for this pup.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

They can't give her meds or anything? Antibiotics? I would also think she'd be very uncomfortable, I wouldn't wait to have her treated, but I would get a second opinion on her to make sure.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

My pup has this vaginitis as well, my vet said it wasn't a bad case and that it would clear up on it's own. She also suggested getting her spayed at 6 months of age, I am not sure when a female pup should be spayed as I have never had the pleasure of having a female pup before. I asked her if my pup was in any discomfort was so ever, she told me that she was probably slightly irritated from all the licking but generally the discomfort comes when they are adults and contract vaginitis. And my pup doesn't act any differently, in fact she is just as wild as ever, doesn't seem to slow her down, and she is not peeing constantly, but then again, she has a mild case so her reactions and feelings to it could be different. I have been doing a lot of hunting on the web for info but it seems to say the same thing as my vet said. My vet also recommended wiping her area down with warm water, but since my pups case was so mild she didn't recomend any treatments like antibotics, and my pup isn't discharging anything and is not smelly, so I think I will just ride it out, if I notice she is frequently licking herself and acting oddly I will return to the vet and insist on something else be done.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I too would find another vet.

My pup had the same thing, she was given a round of antibiotics and has been fine since. (She was about 3 or 4 months old then, she is now 7 months.)

My vet never said anything like "it will go away when she is in heat or spayed".







If he HAD, I would have been shoping for a new vet!.

To the poster that mentioned it being "uncomfortable" In Sirens case I really was given no reason to think it was. The only way I knew something was going on is from the discharge, she didn't act any different, no licking herself or anything of that sort.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI too would find another vet.
> 
> My vet never said anything like "it will go away when she is in heat or spayed".
> 
> ...


I disagree and think that the vet gave sound advice for the problem presented. 

Antibiotics are not to be taken lightly and vaginitis is not an infection and doesn't need to be treated with anything other than time. I would be very happy with my vet for not trying to solve the problem with medications.

"Puppy vaginitis is a sticky, cloudy, white or yellowish vaginal discharge. Puppy vaginitis usually occurs in puppies that are six weeks to about 8 months of age. Episodes can occur intermittently, and can last for weeks to months.

While other causes (a bladder infection or an anatomical abnormality) of vaginal discharge in puppies call for medical treatment,*basic puppy vaginitis is more an annoyance than a medical concern.* The important thing is to differentiate between puppy vaginitis and a more serious problem.

*Treatment of puppy vaginitis is mainly time and patience. *You can remove globs of discharge with a wet baby wipe to keep the vulvar area clean. *Douching, antibiotics, or a lot of diagnostics are not appropriate for a puppy that has no symptoms other than discharge. Puppy vaginitis usually goes away on its own, once the dog reaches puberty. *Your veterinarian will advise what is best in your puppy’s case."

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&C=189&A=2446&S=0


"Puppy Vaginitis

*Vaginitis is normally in puppy bitches from 4 - 10+ months of age (until their first season) and although it is often treated as an infection, which it is not,* it is simply a condition caused by the normal sloughing off of cells and part of hormonal and developmental changes.* I will not use any antibiotics internally for this problem - this is only a temporary condition and will pass as she matures.* Here is part of a discussion with Dr. Hutchinson, one of the top reproduction specialist in this country. He is the Veterinarian we use for all our breedings.

Dr. Hutchinson -what is the treatment for puppy vaginitis & does it lead to problems later in breeding

DrHutch: Puppy vaginitis is a NORMAL mucous production in young bitches before their first heat cycle, the total treatment is warm water on a cotton ball and wipe *these bitches DO NOT need to be on antibiotics* it does NOT lead to infertility and it does NOT make them prone to pyometritis it is not an infection at all usually it's worse when the humidity is high. "

http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/vaginitis_puppy_acne_demodectic_mange.htm

Some do suggest waiting until after heat to spay if the dog has vaginitis, http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/ins-outs.html


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Good information. Thanks


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Natalie, Thank you very much for the information, The vet check on her everything but X-rays as part of her first visit and vaccination (1st service to dealer), they even took some blood samples, she seems to be perfectly fine only the vaginitis was found, as the report says is nothing more than a yellowish around her part, no smell or dense formation, she seems to be ok, right now she is snoring on my feet (LOL).

Thank you all for your kind responses.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Sometimes pups with inverted vulvas are more prone to vaginitis and UTI's. I agree with Natalie, and as long as its just vaginitis, would treat at home and topically. If the pup has an inverted vulva, chances are it will correct itself after her first heat cycle.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Tazer had puppy vaginitis and the vet recommended I just keep her as clean as possible, watch for any problems, and let her grow out of it. That's exactly what I did and she was fine.

I noticed that she had "thick" urine (mucous-y) and specifically asked the vet about it during one of her vaccinations. We both agreed that as long as she was healthy and happy that we wouldn't put her on antibiotics, although some people do treat it with those. Unless there's truly a problem it's unneccesary (and I don't like to use antibiotics unless they're really needed). 

She outgrew it - can't remember quite when, but it could have been around the time of her first heat that I quit seeing thick urine. Other than being a bit messy (which I dealt with by keeping baby wipes near the door and doing a quick wipe when she came in) there was no need to ever do anything about it.

By the way, Tazer is about 16 months old and I'm just now considering spaying her - she's been through two heat cycles. I wanted her to mature more before spaying. And since I knew I wouldn't ever breed her (or let male dogs have access when she was in heat) it was a personal choice to allow her maximum growth before spaying. I'll be glad not to have her go through any more heat cycles, though!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Lola2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, I hope I"m doing this right, I'm new to the forum. We recently got a GSH puppy, and after 3 days, we noticed that she was urinating little spots, even after being taken outside. She'd come back in, and 10 mins later, a little spot. I did some research and suspected a UTI, took her to the vet, and the vet looked at her little vulva, and it was crusted and sticky (sorry to be graphic) and diagnosed her with puppy vagiinitis. She gave me a 10 day course of clovamox antibiotics, and I"m on the second week, but she still has the stickiness, and although she's not dribbling as much, she still has little spots now and then. I'm also letting her out alot more, so maybe she's doing it outside. Anyway, called the vet, and they want to try a stronger antibiotic. If that doesn't work, we'll have to go to a specialist, in the mean time, I was told to keep her clean, wipe her after she goes out; I'm worried though. Could this just be a strong case of puppy vaginitis? she's active, she's drinking alot of water, she's eating, she's playful, doesn't seem to be in pain.. thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Lola2013 said:


> Hi, I hope I"m doing this right, I'm new to the forum. We recently got a GSH puppy, and after 3 days, we noticed that she was urinating little spots, even after being taken outside. She'd come back in, and 10 mins later, a little spot. I did some research and suspected a UTI, took her to the vet, and the vet looked at her little vulva, and it was crusted and sticky (sorry to be graphic) and diagnosed her with puppy vagiinitis. She gave me a 10 day course of clovamox antibiotics, and I"m on the second week, but she still has the stickiness, and although she's not dribbling as much, she still has little spots now and then. I'm also letting her out alot more, so maybe she's doing it outside. Anyway, called the vet, and they want to try a stronger antibiotic. If that doesn't work, we'll have to go to a specialist, in the mean time, I was told to keep her clean, wipe her after she goes out; I'm worried though. Could this just be a strong case of puppy vaginitis? she's active, she's drinking alot of water, she's eating, she's playful, doesn't seem to be in pain.. thanks for any thoughts.


It would be best to start your own thread since this one is over 4 years old. Some may never see your question if they don't go past the first page.


----------

